
Show HN: UXHunt – Your Daily Dose of UX Intelligence (and Our Side Project) - jayantrao94
https://www.uxhunt.com
======
uxcolumbo
Congrats on the launch ( and HN's hug of death ;) ).

Some feedback:

\- Body copy on the cards might not be easy to read for some folks - it has a
really low contrast ratio... just checked... it fails AA.

\- Using Industry Demi at that size doesn't help with legibility either.

~~~
jayantrao94
Thanks for the feed back. \- We have fixed the contract ratio and it seems to
pass now. \- Yes considering we are redirecting users to original owner of the
articles, we thought of using this so it sticks to our original aesthetics but
we are looking at some replacement fonts.

Thumbs up for the feedback :)

Hug of Death was very warm :P

~~~
wingerlang
As another data point, I dislike the font as well and consider it hard to
read.

------
arendtio
I would have expected to feel a little more comfortable on a website made by
user experience experts. Instead, it feels like a dark room where you search a
book with a flashlight (exciting, but not comfortable).

~~~
jayantrao94
We never intended to come our was user experience experts - I have made a
repo; rather a blog to add articles created by the actual 'experts' so
enthusiast like ourselves can share and learn.

But we are just starting - every feedback will be taken into consideration to
further improve the product. This is just the beginning.

~~~
dhimes
Nice site! I'm thinking that maybe the stuff at the bottom could go at the top
because it's hard to get to the bottom. I was confused as to what this was
until I found (and was able to click in time- a little game) the 'about' tag.

------
helb
Website header seems to be somewhat broken –
[https://vgy.me/sYvBta.png](https://vgy.me/sYvBta.png) (Firefox 62 & Chrome
71)

------
rchaud
Very nice! I am getting an IndieHackers vibe from this (which is a good
thing). I definitely think there's a need for a curated list of UX reads, so
thanks for putting this together.

I would advise against the dark background though, it makes things harder to
read as your eyes aren't able to make out the grid of elements as clearly.
Like the aforementioned IndieHackers, if you want to go dark, use a not-quite-
black shade, like a dark purple or dark blue.

~~~
jonshariat
Agreed. Love the idea. For me I'd like to see better readability and
information destiny. The headlines are more important than the pictures. Most
images don't tell me much about what the item will be.

------
joshka
Neat site, though I think you might have just got a hn hug of death? On a
MBP13, it has a janky horizontal scroll as the view is just a little too
large.

------
TekMol
First rule of good UX: Make it work.

~~~
jayantrao94
First rule: Make sure servers are strong enough to handle traffic. this is not
UX - its more of the tech :)

~~~
TekMol
Doesn't "UX" stand for "User Experience"?

~~~
barbecue_sauce
UX is such a nebulous idea. Practitioners of UX spend half of their time
wondering whether what they are doing is actually UX and the other half of
their time accusing other practitioners of not doing UX.

------
uxcontrarian
It's a very jarring user experience when every link I click opens a new window
and goes through 3 redirects before the article loads. The user should control
where content loads, not the page. If I want it in a new window, I'll right
click and choose "Open in new window".

------
dangerface
Looks like its down, getting 503 and 508

------
CM30
Hmm, not sure if I'm missing something here, but it seems like something's a
bit off with the menu on mobile with this site. When I tried to open it on a
smartphone, all I got was a white block with a bit of text in, and on
responsive view on a desktop it simply doesn't load at all.

Seems like that may be a bug you may want to look into there.

------
simpsn
We have similar problems at Designed.org with spikes, luckily we've moved to
React and distributed some things on AWS and we've been much better off. Keep
up the good work, we need more design education resources out there.

~~~
jayantrao94
Give me your email - let's see if we can work together!

------
pmontra
White page on FF Android. View source says the page is empty.

------
jonbesga
Can I suggest that you add sub categories in the UI Kits section to know at a
glance if a kit is for Sketch and/or AdobeXD?

~~~
jayantrao94
Good feedback - we were actually thinking of adding tags for it which can be
filtered. once we increase the assortments of the UI Kits - we will be sure to
add this feature.

------
jayantrao94
_Update_

Should be up in the next 30 minutes lads. Thanks for so many up votes. Highly
appreciate it so far.

------
SalimoS
5 hours later still down, I guess I won’t underestimate HN hug of death
anymore me too

------
therealalexz
It crashed although you used Cloudflare? I'm interested in a post-analysis.

~~~
jayantrao94
Yeah. it was because we started with a basic go daddy server moving it to DO
now. Jeez. noob mistake.

~~~
LiterallyDoge
Did DO fix your problem? I know their packages are tiered, I would think it
would still break. Do you have numbers on how bad HN Hug hit you?

------
jayantrao94
_UPDATE_ Website is backup!

Waiting for another HN Hug of Death......jk...we are prepared.

------
jayantrao94
Being on top and website dead due to HN Hug of Death is SOOO EMBARRASSING

------
formatkaka
Is there newsletter for which I can sign up ?

------
nik736
"Resource Limit Is Reached"

~~~
jayantrao94
Massive traffic hit us and we are trying to bring it back now. HN traffic was
unexpectedly huge lol

~~~
gitgud
How huge? If I may ask...

------
p410n3
Jup sites down

~~~
jayantrao94
Massive traffic hit us and we are trying to bring it back now. HN traffic was
unexpectedly huge lol

